# Eco-Complete setup question.



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

I just recently started a new tank and I put in one bag of the eco-complete and it clouded the water real black... I read the instructions and it said that I could just dump the entire bag into the tank... I'm wondering if I Should have rinsed it first. It's been almost 3 days now and the water is still a hazy greyish colour although not as bad as when i first put it. I'm waiting for 6 more bags of the eco complete to arrive at my LFS. Should I rinse those or should I just put it in? How long does it take the water to clear up or be crystal clear again. I put some fish in the tank to cycle it and am hoping that the clouding won't adversely affect the fish.

thanks for your comments.

JL


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hmm, when I put the eco complete in my 55 gallon, there was no clouding what so ever, which makes me think, are you sure you got the eco complete for planted aquariums, compaired to one of the other ones? Double check the bag. The water should clear up in a few days, but if your anxious a couple water changes, and gently pouring the water back in, should help immensly. Your fish should be ok, but you might want to check and see if theres any redness in the gills. If so, move it to another tank. As for rinsing the new bags, I say it's your call. Maybe it was just a bad bag, maybe not. I know I never got any clouding... You could try one more, and if it still clouds the water, rinse the rest. Up to you on that one. Good luck!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

You do not rinse Eco-Complete and it normally does not cloud water with a black color.
It sounds more like you dumped a bag of Black Tahitan Moon Sand in the tank ?


----------



## SueNH (Feb 25, 2004)

I just poured my eco in. No clouding.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

hmm.. well.. the colour of it was not exactly black like the substrate... it was more of a dark grayish haze. I normally can see through the other side of the tank where the hoses are hanging since it is not painted but after I put the eco-complete inside with the water I couldn't see anything for 2-3 days until it gradually got filtered away. The water right now is still a bit hazy even with the filter on all the time. I'm wondering if I got a bad bag... I bought the bag from Big Al's.... I'll try to take a picture of the tank when I get back home from work.


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

http://f1.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/poohspam/lst?.dir=/My+Photo+Album&.view=l

these are a couple pics I took of the tank... I don't know if you can see the haze that's grayish in color in the water. It's been like that for several days now... I ordered a carbon filter for the canister filter to take the haze out... I hope the other bags aren't like that -_-


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

Mine was a little gray until it settled for a while then a little white for a day or two but cleared up nice after that. give it a little time..


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It doesn't look too bad Poohbee.

I agree, it will be fine in a little while.

Mike


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

thanks for your replies and your assurances. =)


----------

